# Traction control button



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

I did a search but could not find this exact topic to be covered. 

I have a 2014 r line base r line no sun roof no fender sound. I have acquired a traction control button and harness plug and play style but it is not working. I have power to the switch and it lights up. My cigarette liter works so it should have power. I have used my multi meter and checked the wire I added through the fire wall to make sure I did it damage it. When testing resistance it shows it should be ok. I watched the video and put the terminal in the spot that was shown on it. But nothing happens when I press it. 

I noticed my cigarette liter only had 2 wires not 3 like the video so I had to get the dimmer wire from els ware but to my knowledge that should not be a problem. I also read that I would not have to vag com for it to work for tsc that should work on first plug in and if I am lucky I can program to disable esc if I have the right control module but I am about positive I don't have that. 

I don't know what els to look at any help would be a major plus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Ok now that I typed that out I found that bc I am 2014 I have to vag com it to work can anyone confirm that for me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

buickman_86 said:


> Ok now that I typed that out I found that bc I am 2014 I have to vag com it to work can anyone confirm that for me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I added it to my 2014 Jetta successfully without any coding. However, some of the other later build 2014 Jettas did require coding. It was hit or miss whether it worked or not without coding, it seemed. Guys that needed codes ending up copying the codes from those that already had a working traction control on the car from the factory. 

Also, when I first did it, I did not insert the wire into the ABS sensor Pin far enough and it wasn't working properly until I did it a second time to make sure it was seated properly. That was the only issue I encountered. I never bothered to get mine to light up, as that wasn't vital to the function.


----------



## Leugim80 (Oct 16, 2016)

*Tcb*

Hey I had same issue. I met someone to do the vag. The button is activate but he is not able to code it. Apparently he is not able To connect with abs. Anyone with this issue? Let me know please


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Leugim80 said:


> Hey I had same issue. I met someone to do the vag. The button is activate but he is not able to code it. Apparently he is not able To connect with abs. Anyone with this issue? Let me know please


We were not able to program mine tonight so now I am lost. Not sure what to do. My abs long code would not work in the APR 2 step configurator it has a different length and when I tries to change the bits it said it was not able to code it. 

Is there a way to test the switch to make sure it's ok. I don't see how it's the wire from the abs module it won't go down any more in the connection block my multi meter didn't tel me the wire was broken and the switch has power bc it lights up. So possible switch issue? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Can some one who has this set up in there car check the signal going to the abs module with a multimeter for me when the button is pressed. I can't figure anything out as why it is not working other than a bad switch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogibearal (Apr 17, 2014)

buickman_86 said:


> Can some one who has this set up in there car check the signal going to the abs module with a multimeter for me when the button is pressed. I can't figure anything out as why it is not working other than a bad switch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For most recent VW models - with ABS module ESP MK60EC1 (model from VAG-COM scan) - which I believe is the case in our beetles, this mod can be done on non-R beetles too. If yours is a different module then you'll need to find out if it supports the functionality.

Typically without coding you turn off ASR which is a single momentary click of the button. It sends a 12v+ pulse to the ABS module. That is all. Nothing special about the signal. 

On cars with ESP/ESC, holding down the button for a few seconds turns off ESP/ESC. This is usually the part hat requires additional coding (at least on the Passats). Again same 12v+ signal but for a few seconds.

There are two 12v+ signals going to the moment switch - one for interior backlighting that turns on when the lights are on, and the other that provides the power that sends the signal to the ABS module. So even if the backlighting for the switch is working - it does not mean the ABS module is getting any signal/power. For the Passat kit some folks had a blown fuse for the power outlet circuit so having the button lit doesn't mean you are getting power.

The switch is nothing more than a moment switch and you can get generic ones if they don't make an OE switch for your particular vehicle. For example USP Motorsports makes kits that use a generic momentary button for the 2012+ Passat. No backlighting so the circuit is simpler - just taps the power outlet 12V to the ABS module in the engine bay. I bought a generic moment switch with backlighting for my Passat for $10 and wired it in myself. Doesn't look OEM but I hid it in my arm rest, as I don't use it often any ways.

Anyhow I haven't messed with the ESP/ESC on my 2014 Beetle TDI , because it's going back to VW through buy back. Let me know if you need additional help or photos. I picture of your kit would help too. That'll help show me where it is tapping into for a power source.


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Yogibearal said:


> For most recent VW models - with ABS module ESP MK60EC1 (model from VAG-COM scan) - which I believe is the case in our beetles, this mod can be done on non-R beetles too. If yours is a different module then you'll need to find out if it supports the functionality.
> 
> Typically without coding you turn off ASR which is a single momentary click of the button. It sends a 12v+ pulse to the ABS module. That is all. Nothing special about the signal.
> 
> ...


Thank you. It is similar to the usp kit I plug into the factory harness for the 12v plug in then I have the parking sensor switch. That has the wire to run to the abs module. I will check to make sure that has power I have never used it so that could be my problem I didn't think about that is a different power supply. I will have to check the module number mine is not fender or sunroof just the bace r line. I will update when I check that 12v outlet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Update. I do not have a blond fuse. And I am getting a 12v + signal when I hit the button at the connection to the wire going to the abs module. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogibearal (Apr 17, 2014)

buickman_86 said:


> Update. I do not have a blond fuse. And I am getting a 12v + signal when I hit the button at the connection to the wire going to the abs module.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have a photo of the plug and what pin you inserted the wiring to? Also have you had someone check via VAG-COM the ABS module # and existing settings?


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

make sure it is fully clicked in at the abs module. it may look seated but its not fully seated till you feel the click.


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Yogibearal said:


> Do you have a photo of the plug and what pin you inserted the wiring to? Also have you had someone check via VAG-COM the ABS module # and existing settings?


I am working on getting the vag com information I had a picture of the screen but can't find it. And I was using a friends cable I will have it again this weekend. 










I used the spot that the you tube video said to use or think it is where they said. 

I also double checked it is pressed down as far as it will go. 

Tested wire with meter it's does not have a shirt to ground and is not pulled or stretched apart. 

I know I have the dsg and apr stage 2 tune. Maybe there is an issue there. The first time they flashed the stage 2 the stability control system wigged out and put me on the side of the road maybe they modified my set up and that is the problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogibearal (Apr 17, 2014)

buickman_86 said:


> I am working on getting the vag com information I had a picture of the screen but can't find it. And I was using a friends cable I will have it again this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this on a TDI? Otherwise how did you get a DSG? If on a TDI then I can check my 2014 to see what the settings are. Mine is a TDI as well. I'l ltake a closer look at the photo and get back to you.


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Yogibearal said:


> Is this on a TDI? Otherwise how did you get a DSG? If on a TDI then I can check my 2014 to see what the settings are. Mine is a TDI as well. I'l ltake a closer look at the photo and get back to you.


No mine is a 2.0 tsi gen 3 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogibearal (Apr 17, 2014)

buickman_86 said:


> No mine is a 2.0 tsi gen 3
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking into this on my other vehicle as well. If everything is connected fine then you will need VAG/COM to do a long code to get it to work for your module. Do you have access to VCDS and VAG/COM?


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Yogibearal said:


> Looking into this on my other vehicle as well. If everything is connected fine then you will need VAG/COM to do a long code to get it to work for your module. Do you have access to VCDS and VAG/COM?


Yes I do. But I still have not solved this issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I think the long coding they're referring to is on APR's website and in the VAGCOM tricks thread


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Chris659 said:


> I think the long coding they're referring to is on APR's website and in the VAGCOM tricks thread


That did not work for me it wold not load the changed code. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogibearal (Apr 17, 2014)

buickman_86 said:


> That did not work for me it wold not load the changed code.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got ASR to turn off for my Passat today with the help of some Ross-Tech folks. Do you have the long code from your ABS module you can share? I can point you in the right direction for updating the correct bytes hopefully. It depends on if your module is 19 byte or 20 byte and what year things have changed. At least we have several examples to try against. There are several examples available for Golf's and Jetta's in the Ross-Tech forums so I can cross check with them.

Also there is a way in VCDS to test to see if the ABS module is "seeing" the signal when the button is pressed. 

"Check to ensure signal is seen by the ABS module through *Advanced Measurements* feature in VCDS - this shows that the ABS module indeed was seeing the signal when pressing the *ESP/ABS button* - which showed "*activated*" when the moment/ESP/TCS button is clicked."

My change did not allow ESP to be turned off, but it varies from year to year. When ASR is deactivated in my car it also deactivates ACC (Active Cruise Control) and Front Assist, which is available on newer vehicles.


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Yogibearal said:


> I got ASR to turn off for my Passat today with the help of some Ross-Tech folks. Do you have the long code from your ABS module you can share? I can point you in the right direction for updating the correct bytes hopefully. It depends on if your module is 19 byte or 20 byte and what year things have changed. At least we have several examples to try against. There are several examples available for Golf's and Jetta's in the Ross-Tech forums so I can cross check with them.
> 
> Also there is a way in VCDS to test to see if the ABS module is "seeing" the signal when the button is pressed.
> 
> ...


Ok I have a wedding out of town the weekend but when I get back on Monday I will start digging sand sharing what I find. Thank you for the help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogibearal (Apr 17, 2014)

buickman_86 said:


> Ok I have a wedding out of town the weekend but when I get back on Monday I will start digging sand sharing what I find. Thank you for the help!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure. I just figured out some more details on my Passat that may be applicable to the Beetle. Now i have 2 stage ASR and ESC-off.


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Yogibearal said:


> I got ASR to turn off for my Passat today with the help of some Ross-Tech folks. Do you have the long code from your ABS module you can share? I can point you in the right direction for updating the correct bytes hopefully. It depends on if your module is 19 byte or 20 byte and what year things have changed. At least we have several examples to try against. There are several examples available for Golf's and Jetta's in the Ross-Tech forums so I can cross check with them.
> 
> Also there is a way in VCDS to test to see if the ABS module is "seeing" the signal when the button is pressed.
> 
> ...


Ok I checked and my button is working the module is getting the signal. 

It shows in the advanced settings it gets the signal under the ESP/asr option. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Update I got stage one to work tcs will deactivate. Now I want to figure out asr


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Just to document what worked for me. The last bit of 12 needed to be changed. If set to 22 traction control only would work. If set at 52,62,or 72 different combinations of traction control and stability control were able to be disabled. I am now running 72 as my last bit to turn traction control off with one press and stability control off with a long press. I am very happy with the results and anticipate tires not lasting as long as most people  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogibearal (Apr 17, 2014)

Glad to see you got it all sorted out the way you want it. Give it a test to make sure everything is working.


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Yogibearal said:


> Glad to see you got it all sorted out the way you want it. Give it a test to make sure everything is working.


All is working great! I even used launch control today. Could not be happier! Well except I might not be when I need tires lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwbeetleguy13 (Nov 14, 2021)

buickman_86 said:


> I did a search but could not find this exact topic to be covered.
> 
> I have a 2014 r line base r line no sun roof no fender sound. I have acquired a traction control button and harness plug and play style but it is not working. I have power to the switch and it lights up. My cigarette liter works so it should have power. I have used my multi meter and checked the wire I added through the fire wall to make sure I did it damage it. When testing resistance it shows it should be ok. I watched the video and put the terminal in the spot that was shown on it. But nothing happens when I press it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vwbeetleguy13 (Nov 14, 2021)

Are you still having issues? Ik I’m years late but finally got mine to work, which is a 2018 vw beetle


----------

